# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  عندي مشكلة

## الكروي

صديقي  خراط اسمه علوي دخل المنتدى  قال لي  سوف اصنع اشاعات علي   فما الحل  ارجوكم ساعدوني

----------


## ابن الكرار

راجع المشرف العام

----------

